# Found a Turkey in my freezer



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I love turkey Bud. So much that I buy turkey parts year round. And turkey is what makes Christmas and Thanksgiving tolerable.
I look for thighs but usually end up with wings. The problem with wings is you get dark and white meat. This is not the best for this dish. The problem is the drummet gets dry while the flat is perfect. To bad you cannot buy just flats. That goes for chicken as well.

With the skin still attached, I salt and pepper the parts well. I allow the parts to sit uncovered in the fridge for 24 hours or more. I then get my dutch oven good and hot and fry the parts until golden brown in a neutral oil.
I then remove them and add chopped onion (about a cup) and 8 or more whole garlic cloves and saute until tender. 
I return the turkey parts along with about a cup of bottled BBQ sauce (*Sweet Baby Rays is always on hand around here) and one can of beer or more. 
I bring this to a simmer on the stove top then transfer to a 300f oven for about 2 hours. You can turn over the parts at one hour if you want.
While the turkey parts braise, make mashed potatoes. Once the turkey is fork tender serve it with the mashed potatoes and the BBQ gravy/sauce you have created. Some hearty rolls for sopping is almost a requirement. Whole green beans go very well with this.
This is an easy meal and it fantastic.

* Any decent bottled BBQ sauce works fine for this dish. I use Sweet Baby Rays because I buy the two bottle pack at Costco. By no means am I saying its better than any other bottled BBQ sauce.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Bud, what is the outside temp there ? heating up the house ?

last week we had some 1/2 chickens, these things were huge, like the chickens were raised next to the nuclear plant. anyway, i told the wife i wanted some to just munch on, and they are cooking in the oven right now = 67deg outside and the windows open so to not heat up the house. i am trying to eat more keto foods.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

80° outside so not terrible. Opened Kitchen window and been running the small window ac in the FR where I live, 74° right now and comfortable.

Just finished one thigh and it was great. That was lunch and will cook a veg later with a slice or two of breast meat. Will probably use the bottom of the pan drippings for some gravy.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

just tried some of my chicken = YUMMMM.


----------



## DrSparks1 (Jul 2, 2021)

Bud9051 said:


> It was raining hard the other day so I decided to go shopping in my basement, need to rotate stock anyway. Dug out a year old 14 lb turkey as it will give me a week's worth of nibbling. Had to chuckle when I looked at the price, it was $5. Munching on that bird for a week plus a nice soup at the end will surely taste good. It will be out of the oven in about an hour.
> 
> They are wrapped in a heavy plastic so no freezer burn, just perfect, actually from just before Thanksgiving last year at $0.37 a pound.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but how does one haphazardly stumble across a year old frozen turkey they didn't know they had? You see, this is why other countries hate us so much [emoji2957]

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

If you recall we just went through a year of hording food so finding a turkey in my freezer is to be expected.
Not sure why you are slamming me because I have a well stocked pantry and freezer which I try to rotate as stock ages, especially frozen foods. Certainly not a reason for other countries to hate us.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm also guilty of snagging an extra frozen turkey when they're on sale at Thanksgiving time, not knowing when it'll see the inside of an oven. Sorry if that offends anyone elsewhere in the world.

This thread is making me wish I'd bought another one last Thanksgiving!


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have a big freezer but not so big that a turkey can hide in it.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Whats the usaable life expectency of a frozen turkey. Doesnt the quality drop after awhile.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

@turbo4 Most turkeys are sealed in a heavy plastic so hold very well. Any punctures will create an area of frost burn. But if trimmed that area does not affect the rest of the bird. I have held them for 2 years and they were fine. But I would not go longer just being cautious. 

This one was a last years Thanksgiving bird and perfect.

*@Old Thomas*
Not hiding, I have 4 more down there and like to wait for cooler weather. Maine has been warmer than normal so may do next in smoker or on grill. At 37 cents a pound I couldn't not buy them.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

No turkeys but I have several whole chickens in the freezer waiting till I get in the mood to make and can chicken stock.
Same thing on pulled pork, several hams and BB waiting until I get in the mood to cook and can.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

I bought about 6 or 8 one time at a thanksgiving sale. But after i finished that many in a year i kinda lost my taste for them. Turkey 2 to 3 times a yr seems to be my limit.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

"i kinda lost my taste for them. Turkey 2 to 3 times a yr seems to be my limit. "
Pretty much the same. I'm an empty nester with the kids all out on their own and then my wife took off over 100 pounds and no longer eats enough to keep a bird alive. I eat as much as I can and then toss the rest into my big pot to cook it down. Strip the meat from the bones and make a turkey stew. I actually enjoy the stew as much as the bird and it makes clean-up easy.

If I get tired of eating the stew the remainder goes into Ziploc bags and into the freezer.

I get a lot of mileage out of a bird.
Bud


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

DrSparks1 said:


> I'm sorry, but how does one haphazardly stumble across a year old frozen turkey they didn't know they had? You see, this is why other countries hate us so much [emoji2957]
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


Hmmmmm, and your point? We were wondering when you would get around to the cooking forum.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> Hmmmmm, and your point? We were wondering when you would get around to the cooking forum.


Nabbed.
First time seeing this poster but suspected it.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

DrSparks1 said:


> You see, this is why other countries hate us so much [emoji2957]


They hate us so much that millions per yr are risking life and limb breaking INTO the US despite walls and immigration laws and cut throat coyotes.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We have a manual defrost freezer so it doesn’t warm a little to defrost. Most meat will last for a year. When we go to FL for several months in the winter, I freeze a glass of water, then put a quarter on top of the ice, and put it in the freezer. If the quarter is down in the ice when we get home I know the freezer thawed at some point in time.


----------



## DrSparks1 (Jul 2, 2021)

It was a joke guys. I apologize if it was in poor taste... no pun intended.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Old Thomas said:


> We have a manual defrost freezer so it doesn’t warm a little to defrost.


Chest freezers are manual defrost and considered deep freeze. Cools to zero and stays there .Its those freezers above your refrigerator that thaw out twice a day during a defrost cycle that really kill the contents.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

My chest freezer got ahead of me being so full and too much frost accumulated. I pondered how to defrost it while preserving my accumulation.

I used 2 large coolers and a couple of sturdy cardboard boxes and emptied the freezer. I needed to sort it out anyway. But how to speed uo the defrost process??

Solution, I places a milk crate in the bottom and set my medium fan on it and let it run, being careful about water and electricity. One could set the fan outside pointed into the freezer, probably a preferred approach.

I was amazed, 30 minutes later ALL of the very thick frost had released and was on the bottom easy to remove. A little cleanup and I loaded all of the still frozen food back in paying attention to where it went. Chest freezers do have the problem that when full much is buried. 

But the fan (I will place it outside next time) worked great.
Bud


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have 2 chest freezers so i alternate the defrost,.The big problem is getting the wife to use the food in hers to make some room. Its always filled right to the brim. I make her date everything that goes in now so she can see just how long that stuff has been there. Last time i defrosted hers the ice was 5 inches thick.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

This is interesting, I've wanted a small chest type or front door freezer for our kitchen for a good while. I won't put a large freezer in the garage where it gets 120 deg. in the summer, silly.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

wooleybooger said:


> This is interesting, I've wanted a small chest type or front door freezer for our kitchen for a good while. I won't put a large freezer in the garage where it gets 120 deg. in the summer, silly.


Dont get the standing front door type. when you open the door all the cold air spills out onto the floor. With the chest freezer you can actually leave the door open and the food will remain frozen.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

turbo4 said:


> Dont get the standing front door type. when you open the door all the cold air spills out onto the floor. With the chest freezer you can actually leave the door open and the food will remain frozen.


Yes but circumstances could require the front door type.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Whether its the front door to your house or your freezer that resulting air exchange always seem to be a concern. The good news is the thermal capacity of air (including and moisture it carries) is very low so whatever is lost (or gained) is easily replaced. Doesn't mean we should leave those doors open for long but actual cost is minimal.

Bud


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

wooleybooger said:


> Yes but circumstances could require the front door type.


Could require more frequent defrosts.Biggest advantage is stuff is easier to find.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I love turkey, too. I am gonna get one or some parts next visit to the store. This little country diner in the area we visit in PA some weekends has a dinner special but it looks like we missed the turkey. They had that last weekend when we weren't there. :-(


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

I feel so left out on Thanksgiving bc I don’t like turkey - it’s so not as juicy and tender as chicken drumstick/thigh/wings. And because they’re huge - can’t eat all of that. Don’t like leftovers. 

I look at the so cheapo turkey bags on Thanksgiving sales with sadness and head to the chicken shelves. 

My substitutes for turkey on Thanksgiving - chicken or pork belly.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Druidia said:


> I feel so left out on Thanksgiving bc I don’t like turkey - it’s so not as juicy and tender as chicken drumstick/thigh/wings. And because they’re huge - can’t eat all of that. Don’t like leftovers.
> 
> I look at the so cheapo turkey bags on Thanksgiving sales with sadness and head to the chicken shelves.
> 
> My substitutes for turkey on Thanksgiving - chicken or pork belly.


I don't like turkey either, but, if you can get a fresh country free range turkey you will like it. There is all the difference in the world between store bought and real farm raised.

EDIT, can't spell worth a cuss


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Dry turkey breast can be cured. I love thighs and legs and always disliked the breast. But now I have a method that produces moist white meat and it is great,

Bud


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Bud9051 said:


> Dry turkey breast can be cured. I love thighs and legs and always disliked the breast. But now I have a method that produces moist white meat and it is great,
> 
> Bud


Share, pls! I’ll try it on some turkey thighs/legs. Are frozen legs/thighs in supermarkets any good?

I don’t want a whole bird. I don’t even buy whole chicken.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Bud9051 said:


> Dry turkey breast can be cured. I love thighs and legs and always disliked the breast. But now I have a method that produces moist white meat and it is great,
> 
> Bud


My method is slathered with mayo and tomato on a sandwich.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Smoked turkey is great. I go for the dark meat Thighs or Drums.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just legs and thighs would use a different approach. But chickens and turkeys works the same.

if you want smaller portions consider Rock Cornish hens or other naturally smaller versions.

My approach for a whole bird is to cut down both sides of the tail, bend it backwards and cut it off. This allows the chest cavity to drain while cooking and lets the heat in for more even cooking throughout. I then give it 1 hr at 350 to brown the outside and then drop to 250 for as long as it takes for internal to reach 150 to 160. I prefer 150 and remove and cover with foil to allow the temp to equalize everywhere. 

For frozen legs and thighs use a low temp on your microwave to thaw. 

Bud


----------

